# close reliance



## Nunty

שלום לכולם!

יש לי בעיות עם המשפט הבא:
There are three principal characteristics of the Compendium: *the close reliance on the Catechism of the Catholic Church*; the dialogical format; the use of artistic images in the catechesis.

 הדגשתי את החלק שאני אני לא מצליחה לתרגם.

תודה!
​
​


----------



## tFighterPilot

I don't think that there is a Hebrew word for catechism.


----------



## Nunty

tFighterPilot said:


> I don't think that there is a Hebrew word for catechism.


No there is not. Fortunately my question was about "close reliance" . I included the whole sentence for context.
Thanks for taking the time to reply.


----------



## tFighterPilot

The Hebrew word for reliance is Emun אמון. I'm not sure what does "close reliance" mean.


----------



## scriptum

Nun-Translator said:


> *the close reliance on the Catechism *


 
ההתבססות הרבה על הקטכיזם​


----------



## tFighterPilot

אם כבר, התבססות רבה על הקטכיזם​


----------



## Nunty

תודה לשניכם. גם אני אינני בטוחה שאני מבינה את כל המשמעות של הביטוי באנגלית, אך "התבססות רבה" נראית לי תרגום יפה מאוד.
שוב תודה

​


----------



## amikama

לדעתי אפשר גם "הסתמכות" כתרגום ל-reliance. מה דעתכם?​


----------



## scriptum

amikama said:


> לדעתי אפשר גם "הסתמכות" כתרגום ל-reliance. מה דעתכם?​


----------

